# My Stab at The Workshop Practice Grinding Rest



## Baithog (Nov 15, 2014)

Here is my interpretation of the grinding stand in book 35. I am waiting on the steel to do the end mill fixture and the bushings and washers for the wheels. It is all CRS-1018, except for the aluminum knobs and the base. The machining was done on my new G0602 and the old HF mini mill. It is all metric, as presented in the book. Building to metric plans with my imperial machines was something I wanted to prove to myself that I could do.


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 15, 2014)

That is some beautiful work there.


Mark Frazier


----------



## Smudgemo (Nov 16, 2014)

Super-nice.  I have one about half-done, but I'm taking a break because I feel like working on other stuff.  Show some photos of it in use, too.

-Ryan


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice work, Larry. I've got one of those on my 'to do' list but have been too immersed in other things to get started on it yet.


----------



## Baithog (Nov 16, 2014)

Notice the buggered up slot on the left side of the base. That is what happens when you forget a decimal point in your cnc program, or hit the 'x' key instead of the 'z'. Stupid computers do exactly what you tell them.


----------



## righto88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking good. And as you have found out a picture is worth a thousand words, as one views and reflects on.


----------



## Guv (Nov 24, 2014)

Baithog said:


> Here is my interpretation of the grinding stand in book 35. I am waiting on the steel to do the end mill fixture and the bushings and washers for the wheels. It is all CRS-1018, except for the aluminum knobs and the base. The machining was done on my new G0602 and the old HF mini mill. It is all metric, as presented in the book. Building to metric plans with my imperial machines was something I wanted to prove to myself that I could do.
> 
> View attachment 87842
> View attachment 87843



Very nice work Larry. I have got the book with plans for the same grinding stand from Harold Hall. It is definitely on my project list and I hope mine will look as good as yours.
Cheers Willy


----------



## Baithog (Jan 3, 2015)

I have mostly finished the end mill sharpening fixture, and have declared it complete enough to move on. Some observations -

The lower arm spacer that mounts the fixture to the angle base should have a key milled into the back of it. The whole rest tends to rock unless the lock screw (#19) is locked with a wrench turning a nut, rather than the handle thingy in the design. 

The whole rest tends to flex in use. It does great on lathe bits, but it takes a really light touch with an end mill.

I'd like to have much more travel in the slides. 

The collet is too short and slide travel too small if you are sharpening a variety of end mills.

It does work. Even with the limitations and the fussing about dealing with them, I got all of my single end end mills sharpened, and they cut as good or better than when the were new. I learned a few things and will use that knowledge to tackle projects in the future.

I will eventually put together a better system that will handle drills as well as mills and lathe bits -- but this will save me a bunch of dough that would have gone into replacement tooling.


----------

